# Reiseziel gesucht



## schwab (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne zwischen November und Januar eine Rucksackreise ins warme machen. Natürlich darf die zweitschönste Sache der Welt nicht zu kurz kommen ich bin begeisterter Raubfischangler. Hat mir jemand einen tipp was sich für diesen Zeitraum anbietet!? Bin euch für Tipps aller art dankbar! 
MfG Hannes


----------



## mlkzander (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

da geht ja fast nur asien..........


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

Schau dir bei youtube einfach alle Folgen von "Extreme Fishing with Robson Green" an, der war in so ziemlich jedem Land was raubfischmäßig interessant ist..


----------



## chef (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

> Suchfunktion
> angeln weltweit

Dann hättest zB das hier gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281908


----------



## Loobic (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

Neuseeland könnte ich empfehlen. Englischsprachig, beste Gewässer, riesige Forellen, Lachs vom Ufer... Ich wünsche viel Erfolg!!! |wavey:


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

@mlkzander: Totaler Quatsch, dein Post, sry- vor allem wie begründest du deine fast nichts sagende, vorurteilsgeschwängerte Aussage...?
Tja, erstmal wäre es hilfreich, mehr Tipps von wegen Ansprüche, Budget, exakte Dauer der Reise, sowie welche Ausrüsutng zur Verfügung stünde, ob er Meeresangeln oder Süßwasserangeln berteiben will- für konkrete Vorschläge bestehen hier zu viele Gegenfragen. Von daher bleibt es für fundierte Antworten nur, zu warten, bis wir vom TE mehr Infos bekommen!


----------



## mlkzander (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

ich begründe das mit meinen anglerischen vorlieben und dem für mich angenehmen wetter dort zu der besagten zeit, sorry dass dir meine antwort zu subjektiv war, aber wenn ich rucksack und angeln höre, dann ist für MICH asien die nr. 1

ich hätte wohl lieber ziele empfehlen sollen, die ich selber noch nicht bereist/befischt habe

objektiv geht natürlich jedes land der welt, ich hoffe deinem kleingeist damit genüge getan zu haben.............

es könnte sogar sein, dass der te sich mal einen groben überblick verschaffen will, was andere so gemacht haben und sich somit anregungen holen will, ohne sich vorerst gedanken über tackle, geld etc. zu machen


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

@mlkzander: Dann schreib das doch so- dass es DEIN Eindruck ist... und dann sprichst du von KLEINGEIST MEINERSEITS? Nein, ich werde dir nicht den gefallen tun und dem TE hier seinen kürzlich eröffneten Thread zerstören, auch wenn ein Teil von mir dich gerne "in die Schranken weisen" würde. Aber dein Post spricht für sich ganz von selbst- das lasse ich mal so stehen...


----------



## mlkzander (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @mlkzander:
> Totaler Quatsch,
> vorurteilsgeschwängerte Aussage...?



auch nicht gerade nett................

dann lassen wir das eben mal so stehen

obwohl "geschwängert" nicht unbedingt immer negativ sein muss


----------



## chef (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

@anglermeister17
Und was ist dein Beitrag zur Frage des Threadstarters?


----------



## Loobic (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

Eindeutig die Frage nach mehr Informationen! Um dann eine fundiertere Antwort geben zu können.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Und Recht hat er außerdem! :m


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

@chef: lese doch mal mein erstgeschriebenes Posting nochmal genau und du kannst dir die Antwort auf die Frage selber geben- ich schrieb, (auch noch einmal für dich), dass wir am besten mehr Angaben haben sollten vom TE für fundierte, gute Tipps!

@Loobic: Thx !


----------



## schwab (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

Hallo Leute danke für eure Infos! Also Asien wäre cool zB. Indiens Süden, Laos oder andere Länder  Würden mich schon reizen. Weiß jemand was für Fische dort laufen? Würde gern viel auf eigene Faust machen also ohne Guide oder teures Boot . War letztes jähr in Kolumbien , die payaras dort waren der Hammer! Petri


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Reiseziel gesucht*

Hey

Ich kann dir Amerika empfehlen, ist auch gross genug und mit den Rucksack kann man hier auch reisen. Du warst ja in Kolumbien , wenn du Fragen zu Mexiko hast, kannst du mir gerne schreiben.

In Asien Nepal war ich einmal, ich habe dort an einem Fluss beim Chitwan nationalpark, einige kleine welsartige Fische gefangen, der Angelplatz war übersätt mit Tretminen ( Scheixxxxxxx haufen). 
Der  Ort ist nicht wirklich zu empfehlem, 
Das ist aber meine subjektive Erfahrung und Sichtweise.

G. Frank


----------

